# Brown marks after heat pressing T shirt?



## xeroxxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Guys, I have attached an image of the brown mark I am getting on light coloured tee's, it only appears after pressing. So I assuming its a heat thing, maybe a dodgy batch of Tee's? I have not had this problem before but all of a sudden I am getting quite a few tee's now which after pressing are getting a horrible brown mark on them, sometimes I can scrub it of but it looks horrible and I cannot give it to a customer.

I have wiped down the heat press and everything and it's happening on random tee's in different places, makes no sense!! 

Has anyone seen this before, know a reason why it might be happening?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

xeroxxe said:


> Hey Guys, I have attached an image of the brown mark I am getting on light coloured tee's, it only appears after pressing. So I assuming its a heat thing, maybe a dodgy batch of Tee's? I have not had this problem before but all of a sudden I am getting quite a few tee's now which after pressing are getting a horrible brown mark on them, sometimes I can scrub it of but it looks horrible and I cannot give it to a customer.
> 
> I have wiped down the heat press and everything and it's happening on random tee's in different places, makes no sense!!
> 
> Has anyone seen this before, know a reason why it might be happening?


What brand of Tee are you using ? Are you using light pre treatment ?


----------



## xeroxxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Colin,

They are B&C, I am using resolute light garment pre treat... Any ideas?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

On the picture it shows a brown squiggle in the bottom left corner, is this what you mean or is it a general all over scorching look.

I will call you later this morning.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i've had something like his happen and it was from the moisture around the edges of the heat press combining with the brownish Kraft paper i was using from Stahls. if i cut the paper to fit perfectly "edge-to-edge" then this didn't happen.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

parchment paper over transfer,its the best i have came acrossed


----------

